# Crankshaft Position Sensor Location on 2014 Chevy Cruze LT



## Johnny Garcia (Sep 19, 2020)

I’m looking all over the internet to see where the location is for the crankshaft sensor, I already replaced the camshaft sensors but I have no clue where the crankshaft sensor is and how to replace it please help.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

By the starter on the back of the motor.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Should be back of motor where it measures the flywheel or whatever you all call it these days. Usually on the firewall side.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Johnny Garcia said:


> I’m looking all over the internet to see where the location is for the crankshaft sensor, I already replaced the camshaft sensors but I have no clue where the crankshaft sensor is and how to replace it please help.


This is a terrible video, but it may help:








snowwy66 said:


> Should be back of motor where it measures the flywheel or whatever you all call it these days. Usually on the firewall side.


FYI:

Manual = Flywheel
Auto = Flexplate


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

FYI:

Manual = Flywheel
Auto = Flexplate
[/QUOTE]
Ring gear.😊

Most have never heard of the words flex plate.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

But what are you going to support the ring gear with without the flexplate?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The sensor measures the ring gear. Not the flex or fly.🤣


----------



## Johnny Garcia (Sep 19, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> By the starter on the back of the motor.


Thanks man🙏🏽


----------



## Johnny Garcia (Sep 19, 2020)

snowwy66 said:


> Should be back of motor where it measures the flywheel or whatever you all call it these days. Usually on the firewall side.


A big thanksss🙏🏽


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

As far as I can tell, the "ring" is machined into the flywheel












But it may be welded onto the flexplate - hard to tell.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

It used to be spot welded. 

Could be machined these days. I guess.


----------



## MarioBros (May 29, 2021)

hi guys well I just did change the crank shaft sensor on my cruze 2014 I had to call my mechanic cause I knew it cant make it myself. we both work on that and it take 1 1/2 hours. if you have the rigth tools will be less time. first was hard to remove the starter, when finally did it . I had to remove the sensor blindy just with one hand pull the sensor out and do the same thing with the new one put it back blindly. putting back the starter was another hard thing to do. 
the simptoms of fail on my chevy was

stabilty control
service traction control ( the engine shut off when I stop happen a few times)
no power to run car


----------



## SystemRootExploited (Jun 14, 2021)

I also have a 2014 Chevy Cruze LT but it is a 1.4L turbo and the videos listed here in this thread show a sensor that states it is not compatible with my vehicle. When I look up crankshaft that IS compatible with my vehicle I find 

Duralast Crankshaft Position Sensor SU13894

Which is a completely different part. Any idea where it is located on my model vehicle to replace it?



Also thanks in advance. And I'm never buying newer model Chevy cars again in my life. I've replaced so much on this vehicle since I've purchased it. -__-


----------



## SystemRootExploited (Jun 14, 2021)

So guys with 2014 Chevy Cruze 1.4L Turbo Engines.....the crank shaft sensor is different but still in the same location. Just not as much of a pain in the ass to replace. Just an FYI .


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

for clarity, the crankshaft sensor uses the reluctor ring, it's attached to the crank with 3 bolts. The sensor is at the bottom of the block, right above the oil pan, underneath the starter. On automatics, the flywheel is located outside of the block and attaches to the crankshaft with 6 bolts and thread sealer (blue). the rear main seal houses the crank and flywheel connection. 

the flywheel bolts to the torque converter with 3 bolts. Hope this helps.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

if you would like to see any of the 1.4 components, pm me. I have every piece broken down internally on the block, head, timing cover, and accessories.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Flywheels are typically found on vehicles equipped with manual transmissions, while flex plates are used *in* vehicles with automatic transmissions. A manual transmission has a *flywheel* that is attached to the crankshaft and has a clutch disk *in between* the pressure plate and *flywheel*. Both have a ring gear for the starter to engage.

Reluctor Rings are also called tone rings or timing plates. They are also used with some ABS systems. It may be integral to the flex plate, but I cannot locate a standalone picture of one for the Cruze, mostly only Chevy V8's.

unattached Ring Gear


----------

